# Using clear hose on eheim 2217



## MAV (May 3, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

I believe there are a lot of people out there who got sick of those green eheim filter hoses, so here is the question.

Recently I'm thinking about replacing the green hoses to clear ones to match the lily pipes. As stated in the title I use eheim 2217, which has output of 16/22(mm), and input of 12/16(mm) hoses. I found a website that sell ADA clear hoses. The problem is that those hoses come with 13mm and 17mm, slightly bigger than the eheim hoses. Question is if the clear hoses will fit the filter itself and those double tap connectors???

I'm new to this forum, if there's anything I'm doing wrong plz let me know, Thank you!:smile2:


----------



## rebelbuck1993 (Sep 3, 2014)

yes they will work although they may require some finagling as in sanding the outside to compress correctly on the double tap connectors, and filter side.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Hot water can help make hoses more pliable.
I confess I would not like the clear hoses due to the dirt inside the hoses.
I like the green hoses for they don't show the dirt as easily Ha! Ha!.
I clean filter's every 30 day's but hoses.... maybe,,every three month's.


----------



## rebelbuck1993 (Sep 3, 2014)

roadmaster said:


> Hot water can help make hoses more pliable.
> I confess I would not like the clear hoses due to the dirt inside the hoses.
> I like the green hoses for they don't show the dirt as easily Ha! Ha!.
> I clean filter's every 30 day's but hoses.... maybe,,every three month's.


This is why I got rid of my clear ones on my 75gallon I had. They looked bad after 1-1.5 months but my new eheim 460l might have the clear hoses put on so I can see on the under side of the stand when the filter needs to be cleaned since it will all be hidden


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't mind the green hoses, what I never understood with Eheim is the green pipes/strainer/returns. It's not like people have green backgrounds and they definitely don't look like plants.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I find no way to make a hose or tube look like anything else, no matter what color. So when I see how much better the Eheim tubing and outlets work, I'm willing to live with them in any color. Some points I believe make them better? The color somewhat hides the grung that builds inside but the color also works to slow the buildup of things like algae inside the colored tubes. Less light gets in so less algae? The Eheim tubing is a far different material than what I find when buying local stuff. It tends to be a bit less likely to crimp down flat and shut off flow when I don't get it placed just right. 
Result is that I will pay extra to get the Eheim tubing and arrange my décor to hide the rest. A hollow piece of wood makes the intake look a lot like a piece of wood. The tubing that runs down the back is not where I look at it much of the time.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm with you on the tubing. It's good stuff, but the actual hardware that goes in the tank I don't get. Black works because you could put a black background on the tank and the intake kinda disappears and in general black, grey is less of an eye-catcher than green. I'm certainly not going to plant or scape my tank around their hardware. 

The upgraded Eheim spraybar/intake that you purchase separately is black/grey. 







They must have some volume discount with a factory or something that only makes green stuff. LOL


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I do like the newer designs of the newer Ehiem filters. This may be a case of the older design Classic line being so popular that they hesitate to remake a really good thing. The 2075 design is newer and has many items that I do call major improvements that I will pay extra to get and use. One of those is the segmented grey color intake/ outlets. If the old style were a bother in my tanks, I might look at adapting the newer style to fit the older tubing on the 2217. I might expect them to stop producing and selling the super old 2217 line but then it is still so popular that they may continue it forever? I wish computers were the same rather than constant turnover for new product support. 
But then that is another of those cases where we each have different setups that need different equipment. I don't use rimless tanks as my fish would jump too soon and too often without covers. That leaves my plumbing less problem to hide.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

My only gripe with the eheim 2217's that I use are with the ceramic impeller shaft.
My API (old Rena) filter's use stainless steel.Ditto for the Koralia power head's,aquaclear powerhead's,and aquaclear filter's.
Hell,even the cheap Aquatek (Walmart) HOB's and Emperor HOB's I used to use had/have steel impeller shaft's.
Just broke another ceramic shaft last weekend while replacing the impeller after cleaning.
Prolly broke three in the last couple year's.
Maybe my thumb's/finger's are just challenged with such flimsy piece in otherwise fine filter.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

If I were you, I'd go to a hardware store like Home Depot or Ace and get the correct size tubing. It's probably cheaper and you'll have the right size.

Eheim tubing is great because it seems more resistant to gunking up. I'm not sure if it's because of the color or its material. The price is pretty high for them though.

On the fiip side, clear tubing at the hardware store is just a lot cheaper and easily available. It just doesn't look great when it gets dirty, so that's the tradeoff. I'm a cheapo, so I go for the hardware store tubing. You end up with twice the length than ADA or Eheim.


----------



## MAV (May 3, 2016)

Thanks for the reply guys, I found clear hoses on ebay with exactly the same size as 2217.(cheaper than ada hoses)

For the maintenance, I don't mind using my magnet clear to clean the hoses once per month, as long as they look good. 

I got a satisfying feeling when those dark debris washed out from the hoses, don't judge me lol


----------

